# Best Springs For Goat?



## badgoat91 (Jul 13, 2009)

im probably going to go with eibach kit since its 250. any other good ideas i aint looking for anything high priced, its my daily driver, i just want the ride tot


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

badgoat91 said:


> im probably going to go with eibach kit since its 250. any other good ideas i aint looking for anything high priced, its my daily driver, i just want the ride tot


Eiback makes good stuff. For the price you can't beat it. Everyone says how great Pedders is, but they also haven't used any other brands on the GTO.

I'm doing the 1" drop in the front and .5" in the rear with Eiback springs myself.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

I used Eibach on a previous car with no issues,but I've heard on the forums that they are not very good compared to others out there..........Lovells,Pedders,and Kings.

I have King springs HHD fronts and HD rears right now waiting to be installed.I went with the Kings because I believe they are the stiffest you can get.


----------



## badgoat91 (Jul 13, 2009)

ahh im gona go with eibach i think, me and my family have used eibach on a variety of cars and they always work good and we are spirited drivers, i wish hotchkis would make springs for the goat, now those are some quality springs right there


----------



## 04blackgoat (Apr 29, 2007)

i have the eibach they are perfect for ride height but they seem to be a little too soft, i might upgrade to king or lovells.


----------

